# i hate you Pimperella!!!!!



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

who the hell would want chickens??? chickens are just chickens, nowt special........... not until you start searchin n find out there are so many different varieties of chickens, many of them very gorgeous and many of them that i want now! so thanks pimps!!! Dittas even more annoyed with you now cos shes gotta put up with me :lol2:
who the hell in their right mind would want chickens as pets?!?!? 
**puts hand up**


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

*Waves*

Me, I didn't know that there was so many chicken species. Some look utterly delish! :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, If you saw Pirate today, she refused to go outside. She's been a house chuck while in Quarentine cause I got her from feed shop as she had a pecked eye.
She was being such a pest. Jumping on my keyboard while I typed! lol

Bonus pets are chucks, They lay you part of your recomended diet lol


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: Poor Ditta! Even I like chickens and birds give me the willies *puts hand up*:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Puts both hands up:2thumb: I want Polish Frizzles and I cant have them here:devil:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Puts both hands up:2thumb: I want Polish Frizzles and I cant have them here:devil:


 
ive decided for valentines day Ditta can take me to the auction and buy me some polish :flrt::flrt::flrt:

my sisters boyfriend from yonks ago bought her some chicks for valentines day, was really sweet initially until they shit everywhere n my sister had to rehome within 2 weeks cos they were drivin her mad lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

If you want a pet chuck then silkie fowl is a good breed.The are first of FLUFFY :lol2:,Cute,friendly,Non flighty,Tame very esay,And there are meny differant colours.And every week you'll get half a dozen eggs.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

********coppies everyone else after seeing some pics********** 

me me me me pik me lol i love them a freind of mine has one and im dieng to take it home!!! (couldnt have a rouster though)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

gazz said:


> If you want a pet chuck then silkie fowl is a good breed.The are first of FLUFFY :lol2:,Cute,friendly,Non flighty,Tame very esay,And there are meny differant colours.And every week you'll get half a dozen eggs.


are they large fowl?? they look massive? we want some small breeds cos we would prefer them to be in house living, i love the gold silkies though, theyre ginger!!! nomnomnomnom!!!!

have you got some yourself?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

You can get bantam(miniature) and largefowl silkies cat, you can get serama in the silkied version too, il have to get some pics of mine for you deffinitly! SEEYA AT MELTON!!:no1:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> are they large fowl?? they look massive? we want some small breeds cos we would prefer them to be in house living, i love the gold silkies though, theyre ginger!!! nomnomnomnom!!!!
> 
> have you got some yourself?


 You're gonna have poopoo eeeeeeeeeverywheeeeere :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> You can get bantam(miniature) and largefowl silkies cat, you can get serama in the silkied version too, il have to get some pics of mine for you deffinitly! SEEYA AT MELTON!!:no1:


 
yeah you said you would put pics up so get some up for me now!!!

swap you a few for a ginger bunny? :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah you said you would put pics up so get some up for me now!!!
> 
> swap you a few for a ginger bunny? :whistling2:


 
AERHURENUVJTVGR[UITR!!!!!!! HAHA. Oooh im definitly up for that, gotta wait for my incubator to arrive though:bash::bash::bash: But then im going to get hatching, what do you think of naked necks? I have ginger naked necks!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

*raises both hands and jumps up and down!* :jump: Me me me me me!!!!

as soon as we have moved house chickys will be moving in :lol2:

I Luffs em :flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> are they large fowl?? they look massive? we want some small breeds cos we would prefer them to be in house living, i love the gold silkies though, theyre ginger!!! nomnomnomnom!!!!
> 
> have you got some yourself?


Regular silkie's are about the same size as brown layers hen/Warren browns so not very big anyway.However there are cute bantam silkie's availible also.

I've got dutch bantams my self.I have worked with silkies though super chucks they are.

Large silkie/bantam silkie.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> AERHURENUVJTVGR[UITR!!!!!!! HAHA. Oooh im definitly up for that, gotta wait for my incubator to arrive though:bash::bash::bash: But then im going to get hatching, what do you think of naked necks? I have ginger naked necks!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 i havent seen any naked necks before. Im sure when you have some serama ready i will have some more bunnies, looks like the other doe might have some in the oven!!

where are the pics of the seramas then?!!?



gazz said:


> Regular silkie's are about the same size as brown layers hen/Warren browns so not very big anyway.However there are cute bantam silkie's availible also.
> 
> I've got dutch bantams my self.I have worked with silkies though super chucks they are.


 
we want bantam silkies, im assumin the pic you posted is of the larger ones?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> You're gonna have poopoo eeeeeeeeeverywheeeeere :lol2:


they would have their own pen!! and it wouldnt make much difference what with free roamin rabbits and skunks! :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> they would have their own pen!! and it wouldnt make much difference what with free roamin rabbits and skunks! :lol2:


 And Dittas! Dont forget dittas! 






*flees*


Hehehe only joking, good point! :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> And Dittas! Dont forget dittas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditta does freeroam but lucily she is trained not to shit everywhere:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we want bantam silkies, im assumin the pic you posted is of the larger ones?


The first picture was large fowl.

Large fowl silkie(Left)/Bantam fowl silkie(Right).


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ditta does freeroam but lucily she is trained not to shit everywhere:lol2:


 I should hope so too :lol2:
Jesus woman how bigs your house :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

gazz said:


> The first picture was large fowl.
> 
> Large fowl silkie(Left)/Bantam fowl silkie(Right).


excuse my stupidness, i didnt see the pic on the first post

theres a big difference in size, im sure we will find some at clitheroe on sat :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive decided for valentines day Ditta can take me to the auction and buy me some polish :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> my sisters boyfriend from yonks ago bought her some chicks for valentines day, was really sweet initially until they shit everywhere n my sister had to rehome within 2 weeks cos they were drivin her mad lol[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

me I have pet chickens :flrt: you will have to fight Laura for the Polish theres an auction on Sat at Selby I will be there :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> me I have pet chickens :flrt: you will have to fight Laura for the Polish theres an auction on Sat at Selby I will be there :2thumb:


 
theres one at clitheroe too, hopin to go down along with pimps, and i will get some polish!!!!!!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's a clip just to show how friendly they are.And that they like beer :lol2:.YouTube - Silkie-Scrunchie- The Lager Drinking Chicken


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres one at clitheroe too, hopin to go down along with pimps, and i will get some polish!!!!!!!



Wish I could make it to Clithroe :whip:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't believe I just spent 5 whole minutes watching different clips of chickens <3


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

polish are scary!

i used to work on a farm, and the polish cant see where they are going `cause of the silly haircut, so they`d attack me `cause my wellies must of apperared out of no-where!

wot about pekin bantams? i have four girlies and they are so cute, fluffy footballs with hairy legs, really friendly happy little chappies


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> polish are scary!
> 
> i used to work on a farm, and the polish cant see where they are going `cause of the silly haircut, so they`d attack me `cause my wellies must of apperared out of no-where!


There not all scary.I work with one a cock bird called george he was sweet as.He'd just follow you around wanting more corn.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres one at clitheroe too, hopin to go down along with pimps, and i will get some polish!!!!!!!


 

Lol Aslong as I take the cocks you mean lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Lol Aslong as I take the cocks you mean lol


 
if you dont i know a man who will :lol2:

we dont want any cocks in this house!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if you dont i know a man who will :lol2:
> 
> *we dont want any cocks in this house! *


 
I walked back into this thread at a cracking moment, :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xxfoofoolafluffxx said:


> if you dont i know a man who will :lol2:
> 
> We dont want any cocks in this house!


 
lmfasoooooooo!!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if you dont i know a man who will :lol2:
> 
> we dont want any cocks in this house!


anyone got any laptop cleaner as my tea has just gone all over it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> anyone got any laptop cleaner as my tea has just gone all over it :lol2::lol2:


 what i should have said was i know a man who happily takes cock, hindsight is a wonderful thing innit :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what i should have said was* i know a man who happily takes cock*, hindsight is a wonderful thing innit :lol2:


*spurts ice cream all over the pc* :lol2::lol2: your on a roll Cat!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

haha oh god cat!! you funny womann!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

funniest thing I read all day :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

He wants to be careful. Too much Cock could get him in trouble lol


Very rarely will I refuse (a) Cock.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha, very rarely will i refuse a feathered cockEREL


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> He wants to be careful. Too much Cock could get him in trouble lol
> 
> 
> Very rarely will I refuse (a) Cock.


great just get my laptop clean and now my cuppa is all over it :bash:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Can't wait now lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> who the hell would want chickens??? chickens are just chickens, nowt special........... not until you start searchin n find out there are so many different varieties of chickens, many of them very gorgeous and many of them that i want now! so thanks pimps!!! Dittas even more annoyed with you now cos shes gotta put up with me :lol2:
> who the hell in their right mind would want chickens as pets?!?!?
> **puts hand up**


teehee still no further on in making a decision as to which breeds?
Are you coming to Melton next month?
Heyyyy....howzabout a RFUK melton rare breeds meet up. We can all get together for coffee and melton mowbray pork pies.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Bonus pets are chucks, They lay you part of your recomended diet lol


 and so do rabbits. I mean, what do you think they put in those bags of chocolate covered raisins?:mf_dribble:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> teehee still no further on in making a decision as to which breeds?
> Are you coming to Melton next month?
> Heyyyy....howzabout a RFUK melton rare breeds meet up. We can all get together for coffee and melton mowbray pork pies.


we should be comin hopefully. not decided on breeds though we now like the silver laced polish the most atm


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> and so do rabbits. I mean, what do you think they put in those bags of chocolate covered raisins?:mf_dribble:


Mmmmmm chocolate covered Raisins!!! My fave!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive decided for valentines day Ditta can take me to the auction and buy me some polish :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> my sisters boyfriend from yonks ago bought her some chicks for valentines day, was really sweet initially until they shit everywhere n my sister had to rehome within 2 weeks cos they were drivin her mad lol


 Don't do it babe. Not from an auction. How many tears would be shed if they had myco or mareks or something else. You won't get decent stuff at auction.
I'm sure Pimps will help source any birds you want and I would be more than happy to do the same this end. We can go right to proper responsible breeders with healthy stock. I don't know anyone who puts their birds into a general auction.
Have you transformed the bog yet into the chicken room extraordinaire?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> You can get bantam(miniature) and largefowl silkies cat, you can get serama in the silkied version too, il have to get some pics of mine for you deffinitly! SEEYA AT MELTON!!:no1:


 And me Joe, and me. Shall we all meet up in the market inn at a certain time?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

gazz said:


> Regular silkie's are about the same size as brown layers hen/Warren browns so not very big anyway.However there are cute bantam silkie's availible also.
> 
> I've got dutch bantams my self.I have worked with silkies though super chucks they are.
> 
> Large silkie/bantam silkie.



Ooooh dutchies. Are you a fellow club member? Have you seen the pictures of my birds on the club website?
What colours do you have?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> anyone got any laptop cleaner as my tea has just gone all over it :lol2::lol2:


 teehee. Did you 'do an Emma'? Did it come out of your nose too like hers does?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fen, It's the Rare and Pure breeds auction on Saturday. Catalouge online and all names of sellers etc.

I'm going cause few I want. Been eyeing up the list. BUt I have just sourced a white crested polish hen from the guy I'm getting 2 bluelaced barnevelder cocks from. And a breeder off Silver Laced Polish aswell. So sourced some nice birds aswell. And Cat is having a white Bantam silkie out of my hatch lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Fen, It's the Rare and Pure breeds auction on Saturday. Catalouge online and all names of sellers etc.
> 
> I'm going cause few I want. Been eyeing up the list. BUt I have just sourced a white crested polish hen from the guy I'm getting 2 bluelaced barnevelder cocks from. And a breeder off Silver Laced Polish aswell. So sourced some nice birds aswell. And Cat is having a white Bantam silkie out of my hatch lol


 Ahh I see. I got a bit worried there in case it was the normal sale.
Shame it's so far away really as I would have been interested in going.
Still, I'm saving all my pocket money for the Melton one next month. It's near my birthday so I can justify spending some money on myself. I shall be buying a catalogue pre sale so if anyone is interested in what is in the sale, I'll put a thread up once I get the catalogue and be happy to give anyone the info they seek.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Ahh I see. I got a bit worried there in case it was the normal sale.
> Shame it's so far away really as I would have been interested in going.
> Still, I'm saving all my pocket money for the Melton one next month. It's near my birthday so I can justify spending some money on myself. I shall be buying a catalogue pre sale so if anyone is interested in what is in the sale, I'll put a thread up once I get the catalogue and be happy to give anyone the info they seek.


 
I've put my horse carriage on ebay. upto 8 watchers now. 9 days to go but fingers crossed it sells lol

I'm coming to Melton aswell with Cat and Ditta fingers crossed. Should be picking up my Pair of Lavender Orpingtons there.

Guy I'm getting my blue laced barnevelders off has offered me some Bantam Buff Orps. Wanted to know if I'd like to get into breeding and showing them. Hell yer!!!!!!! So think aswell as the 2 BlueLaced Barnevelder cocks, I may get a few Buff orp Banties aswell.

Thank god for free wood!! Poor Ste is gonna be coop building til summer at this rate.

got 2 legbar chicks hatching! 1 more yet to pip. 5 white silkies and 2 chamois frizzle polish.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I've put my horse carriage on ebay. upto 8 watchers now. 9 days to go but fingers crossed it sells lol
> 
> I'm coming to Melton aswell with Cat and Ditta fingers crossed. Should be picking up my Pair of Lavender Orpingtons there.
> 
> ...


Lol pimp have you changed your status thingy under your name? or is my eyes playing me up im sure it said cook a couple of hours ago :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I've put my horse carriage on ebay. upto 8 watchers now. 9 days to go but fingers crossed it sells lol
> 
> I'm coming to Melton aswell with Cat and Ditta fingers crossed. Should be picking up my Pair of Lavender Orpingtons there.
> 
> ...


 Well hopefully I will sell all my cochins if I get the entry in in time. That'll give me some space. I have 2 empty pens right now but need to build henhouses for them and put a roof over the lot. Then, I'm planning on turning the old cochin house (which is a big caravan) into the new billy pen and house. If I make space by getting rid of the cochins, I can look around for the legbars, welsummer large fowl and possible either copper black marans or buff Plymouth rocks as I already have the barred and am rather taken with the breed.Roll on long warm days so I can stay outside all day and fiddle about moving things, planting stuff and reorganising pens.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive decided for valentines day Ditta can take me to the auction and buy me some polish :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> my sisters boyfriend from yonks ago bought her some chicks for valentines day, was really sweet initially until they shit everywhere n my sister had to rehome within 2 weeks cos they were drivin her mad lol


 
I think for valentines day you could get Liz to suprise me with a Skunk ! Shhhhhh i wont let on i know :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

FoxyMumma said:


> Lol pimp have you changed your status thingy under your name? or is my eyes playing me up im sure it said cook a couple of hours ago :whistling2: :lol2:


 
No if def said Cock.
I wanted 'Nowt better than a Big Buff Cock' but it wouldn't fit.




fenwoman said:


> Well hopefully I will sell all my cochins if I get the entry in in time. That'll give me some space. I have 2 empty pens right now but need to build henhouses for them and put a roof over the lot. Then, I'm planning on turning the old cochin house (which is a big caravan) into the new billy pen and house. If I make space by getting rid of the cochins, I can look around for the legbars, welsummer large fowl and possible either copper black marans or buff Plymouth rocks as I already have the barred and am rather taken with the breed.Roll on long warm days so I can stay outside all day and fiddle about moving things, planting stuff and reorganising pens.


 
What are you looking for for the cochins? Send me piccies lol
Next time Cat and Ditta come to yours aswell, will have to grab me and load you up some of my free plywood sheets! Hubby has made some fantastic coops for me (and lots more to make lol)

I got another 5 legbars on Saturday. Cock and 4 hens. Large Fowl ones as we have 2 pairs of Bantam Cream Crested.
Have 3 cocks and 2 hens at week old, and 3 eggs hatching now.
I got 1 French Copper Black Maran chick hatch at weekend aswell, So fluffy! It's fluffier than the 4 Buff Orpington Chicks! lol

And god yes, today little gleam of sun made me feel better that it was on it's way at some point this year lol Even the chucks were sunbathing lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> No if def said Cock.
> I wanted 'Nowt better than a Big Buff Cock' but it wouldn't fit.
> 
> 
> ...


 Got pics of the cochins on my website. I'm asking different prices depending on colour as some colours are harder to get. I have a couple trios of cuckoo which I want £65 for and a gorgeous trio of stunning whites for the same. The blacks and blues go for £45 a trio. Be interesting to see what they fetch at Melton in the spring buying frenzy. People pay daft money for birds and orps go crazy with the rarer colours going over £150 a trio last year. If I ever had orps, I'd have jubilee ones. Love them.
Will you be selling the legbars?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Got pics of the cochins on my website. I'm asking different prices depending on colour as some colours are harder to get. I have a couple trios of cuckoo which I want £65 for and a gorgeous trio of stunning whites for the same. The blacks and blues go for £45 a trio. Be interesting to see what they fetch at Melton in the spring buying frenzy. People pay daft money for birds and orps go crazy with the rarer colours going over £150 a trio last year. If I ever had orps, I'd have jubilee ones. Love them.
> Will you be selling the legbars?


I'll have hatching eggs off both the large fowl and bantam legbars in the next month or so. So will hatch off a lot of both, so would have some later on. Bonus being auto sexing, means if you wanted some you can have them earlier and rear them yourself, or could send you some eggs.

I love Jubilee Orps, Got a guy I know who I'm waiting for his to come into lay, so I can have some eggs off him. Fingers crossed I get some lovely Jubes hatch.

I know what you mean about the orp frenzy. Glad I have prebooked my pair of lavender Orps and they are costing me £90, but they are Priscilla Middleton's line aswell. 



and 
oooooooooooooooooooooooo Blue Cochins


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

havnt really read the thread but it sounds like pimp is doing great with her eggs hatchin.

i think chickens are becomin more n more popular as pets as in the past month i have been in to 2 pet shops that sell live chickens, one in liverpool pantry pets or sumet?? selling white silkie bantoms and the one in morecambe dont know what sorta chickens they were tho just normal brown ones

it does seem odd to me tho pet shops selling chickens, not what u would expect to find???

what do u lot think?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> havnt really read the thread but it sounds like pimp is doing great with her eggs hatchin.
> 
> i think chickens are becomin more n more popular as pets as in the past month i have been in to 2 pet shops that sell live chickens, one in liverpool pantry pets or sumet?? selling white silkie bantoms and the one in morecambe dont know what sorta chickens they were tho just normal brown ones
> 
> ...


 

It's called the Hugh and Jamie effect.

Altho the ones I have seen in petshops are merely pet quality at double show quality prices! Real rip off when if people looked they could get great quality birds at a far better price.

I have been back keeping poultry a year now. I bred Cuckoo Marans as a kid and had various chickens and ducks while growing up.

Now I have the space, can keep more Cockerals etc. I have thrown myself back in. 'Pimperella's Passion for Poultry' has begun (again lol)

Poultry Sales have apparently increase by 400% since 2007. Thats on poultry and housing etc. 
More people are wanting garden chickens for a few eggs. They buy over priced coops which are too small, sold by petshops after cash sales. 
Where as again, if they looked they could get a better designed coop, which has ample space. Some coops I've seen for sale, the birds can barely stand up cause some say for upto 5 hens. Yes, 5 hens like warrens, then they squeeze 5 buff orps in and really then the house isn't even suitable for 1 because of the height.

I would like to see people do more research before going into poultry to make sure they get the right breed.
I recently accquired 3 Black Bantam Leghorns. Previous owner had no idea they were a noisey breed! and drove his wife and neighbours mad. They ahd been pretty chilled since being here lol.

There is a breed for everyone, just think people should see chicken breeds in the same way as dogs. Some are just not suitable for small abck yards, some breeds are. Some breeds are docile and good with children, some breeds aren't. Each breed can have totally different natures, voices (how loud they are) and needs. I keep a fair few breeds now, I have reasons why for each, and each are housed accordingly.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I suddenly got a rush of people ringing or calling me asking if i had chickens for sale after hugh and jamie, obviously they would want them for pets and i wouldnt sell to just anyone with a rabbit hutch or eglu to keep them in, i personally hate the eglus, they may look nice, but there just not good for the birds, and the birds are what come first for me.

:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eglus are horrible


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I always buy privately or at the specialist rare breed poultry auction at Carlisle. Keep meaning to get to the York one too at some point.

The Spring rush was certainly in evidence last year. The prices were waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy higher at the Spring sale than the Autumn one.

Having lost hens to marek's in the past ( and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, it's a horrible, distressing disease ) I could not buy from a general auction. The risk of introducing infection would be too high for me.

Cat and Ditta ... have you thought about pekins? The buff ones are kind of ginger! They're tiny, fluffy and mine have been pretty tame. Will try to put up pics later


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> It's called the Hugh and Jamie effect.
> 
> Altho the ones I have seen in petshops are merely pet quality at double show quality prices! Real rip off when if people looked they could get great quality birds at a far better price.
> 
> ...


god u have seen chickens in pet shops 2 that means its even more common than i thought, it just dont seem rite 2 me sellin a chicken in a petshop, what they gona have in next pigglets. 

people should go 2 proper breeders for chickens where the buyer can see how they should be kept, not in a small cage in a petshop, as imo people see them like this n think they 2 could keep them in a cage in there bedroom or sumwhere.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> It's called the Hugh and Jamie effect.
> 
> Altho the ones I have seen in petshops are merely pet quality at double show quality prices! Real rip off when if people looked they could get great quality birds at a far better price.
> 
> ...


 I agree about people not doing any research. Most seem to think that you buy a few chickens and chuck some corn at them once a day and that's it.
I went and did a rescue last year. People had a poultry ark of about 4X4 with a run about 6X4 and inside where what they said were buff orpingtons and rhode Island reds.
What was there in fact were orp cross welsummers. But the dealer they'd bought them off said they were orps and RIR's. Anyway, there were 6 birds in this space. Plus in the run one large feeder and one large water dispenser. The chickens had no room to move and due to the lack of room, they puggled about in their own sh1t and mud as the run had to roof.They would actually have had a better life as battery birds. Needless to say they'd never been wormed. The chap who'd sold them the birds, told them the house and run was suitable for 6 birds. Hmm 6 Dutch bantams at a push perhaps. So they were ivomec'd as soon as I got them home. He wouldn't let me take the house and run though as he'd sold it, nor did I get any kind of donation for driving 20 miles to his home to collect the birds and then treating them for the worms and lice they all had.
People get annoyed if I refuse to sell birds to them on the basis that they refuse to make them fox safe, or, not only do they not know anything about their care but are obviously completely not interested in knowing anything as they are 'only chickens'.
Personally I hate the little eglu thing. It's overpriced and more about design than being good for chickens. A 6 X 4 shed, would provide much better accommodation at a fraction of the price for more birds. But of course the neighbours won't be as impressed at your taste and refinement and up to the minute ideas about modern design.:bash:
I've kept chickens for around 25 years now for my pleasure as I like chickens, for eggs and for meat.Although I give most of the eggs away as I'm not a keen egg eater. Used to take trays full to the salvation army church as they do pensioners meals. Elf and safety rules however now mean that I'm not allowed to do this any more so I just give them to people on low incomes with children that I may know.In summer, I collect a black bucket full of eggs daily so have loads to give away, plenty for the dogs and cats and enough for my needs and the rest to hatch.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> I suddenly got a rush of people ringing or calling me asking if i had chickens for sale after hugh and jamie, obviously they would want them for pets and i wouldnt sell to just anyone with a rabbit hutch or eglu to keep them in, i personally hate the eglus, they may look nice, but there just not good for the birds, and the birds are what come first for me.
> 
> :2thumb:


 Wow. I'm amazed. I was actually kicked off a poultry forum for stating that I hated eglus, would refuse to sell to anyone with an eglu and stating why I felt this way. I was made to feel like I was unreasonable and they kicked me off.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I hate Eglus'!

They are so bloody small! Like back yard battery hens in those. Thats what they were designed for, keep chcikens when you really don't have the space to do so in the first place.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Eglus eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww

let them free range around the garden that's what I do and then on a night mine go in the rabbit shed but one of them wooden kennle/coop things would be OK

I want OEG banties :flrt:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate the eglu too. I wouldn't even house a pair of pekins in there never mind the large fowl some cram into them. Their website even suggests putting ducks in them! And they're ugly too. Nasty plastic. Wood looks so much nicer.

Even on ebay they go for ridiculous prices. Proof that plenty of people have more money than sense, or knowledge about chickens.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

vonnie said:


> I hate the eglu too. I wouldn't even house a pair of pekins in there never mind the large fowl some cram into them. Their website even suggests putting ducks in them! And they're ugly too. Nasty plastic. Wood looks so much nicer.
> 
> Even on ebay they go for ridiculous prices. Proof that plenty of people have more money than sense, or knowledge about chickens.


Dont forget rabbits too,who in their right mind would want one of these things stuck in their garden let alone make animals live in them. Horrid and tacky.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

an old dear I was talking to once told me her neighbours kept chickens in an old 'telly' with a run attached to it. Turns out it wasn't a telly at all but an EGLU . But that's what it looks like.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

They are tragic things aren't they. Looks like all us 'REAL' poultry people can't stand them.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> They are tragic things aren't they. Looks like all us 'REAL' poultry people can't stand them.


 Shhhh don't say that on the pekin bantam forum or another poultry forum as you'll get told in no uncertain terms that you are not allowed to say anything derogatory about them.
Flipping awful things they are. They are so successful because of the marketing and only daft townies with more money than sense buy them.
Apologies to anyone who was conned by the hype and ended up buying one of them.
But really, who on earth would want a big lump of brightly coloured plastic sitting in their garden and really honestly believe it was attractive?:roll:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Shhhh don't say that on the pekin bantam forum or another poultry forum as you'll get told in no uncertain terms that you are not allowed to say anything derogatory about them.
> Flipping awful things they are. They are so successful because of the marketing and only daft townies with more money than sense buy them.
> Apologies to anyone who was conned by the hype and ended up buying one of them.
> *But really, who on earth would want a big lump of brightly coloured plastic sitting in their garden and really honestly believe it was attractive?:roll:*


My ex boss.... :rotfl: she thought it was beautiful:whip:.... Id rather have seen something in wood myself nice and large for them to run about yet be safe from predators


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure if im too late but i love chickens!!! I breed pekins!!! And I agree I hate the eglus.

***EDIT*** By the way my dad also builds chicken coops!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

As some of you know, I run an animal advice line. When people contact me asking about setting up to keep chickens in the garden, I tell them that the best henhouse for a few chickens is a 6 X4 shed. I describe how to kit it out for them. The little arks and the like are ok but in periods of horrible cold wet or windy weather, the hens huddle outside in the run getting wet, or stay in the little sleeping/laying part which has no room to move about and no space to keep the food and water. With a small shed, it's spacious enough to stay in yet move about in bad weather, food and water containers can be left in there and there is room for perches and nest boxes, plus great ventilation and light. Sheds make perfect henhouses.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Shhhh don't say that on the pekin bantam forum or another poultry forum as you'll get told in no uncertain terms that you are not allowed to say anything derogatory about them.
> Flipping awful things they are. They are so successful because of the marketing and only daft townies with more money than sense buy them.
> Apologies to anyone who was conned by the hype and ended up buying one of them.
> But really, who on earth would want a big lump of brightly coloured plastic sitting in their garden and really honestly believe it was attractive?:roll:


 
lol thats what this forum is for lol

Aye, never liked them, never wanted one. Always wanted a huge poultry shed like you see on farms, and low and behold, when we bought here it already had one!
:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> lol thats what this forum is for lol
> 
> Aye, never liked them, never wanted one. Always wanted a huge poultry shed like you see on farms, and low and behold, when we bought here it already had one!
> :lol2:


is the reason you bought the house :lol2:

OK Vonnie have to ask what is the pic in your avartar?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha, Pekinbantams forum has actually got alot bettter lately! theres some great people on there now. I use 6x4 sheds too, i keep my geese, turkeys and meat birds in the mainly, but i always use them.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> is the reason you bought the house :lol2:
> 
> OK Vonnie have to ask what is the pic in your avartar?


Looks like a painting of a pre-Raphaelite lady sitting combing her hair.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Looks like a painting of a pre-Raphaelite lady sitting combing her hair.



That's what I thought it was just wanted to make sure as you never know on this forum :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

it's of Ophelia I think


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

whatever it is, I love pre Raphaelite paintings. So does son. I bought him this one Xmas and had it laminated. It's one of my favourites too.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I bought a garden with a poultry shed and pidgeon loft lol Just happened to have a nice 3 bed semi attached lol


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, it's one of my favourite paintings Ophelia by JW Waterhouse.

And Fenny, that one you've got of the lady of Shallot is another of my faves. I have a huge print of it in the living room - one of my bargains, found in the Homebase sale of all places!

I just have it as my avatar because I wish I looked like that :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

vonnie said:


> Yes, it's one of my favourite paintings Ophelia by JW Waterhouse.
> 
> And Fenny, that one you've got of the lady of Shallot is another of my faves. I have a huge print of it in the living room - one of my bargains, found in the Homebase sale of all places!
> 
> I just have it as my avatar because I wish I looked like that :lol2:


 ahh see, when I'm sittin' in me dinghy, I looks just like she does. I'm more of yer 'lady wiv shallots' though as I do love onions.


----------

